# Some help please



## Brainabrader (Jun 9, 2006)

Can someone please recommend to me some classical music.

I produce industrial dance music and recently heard some classical music that really caught my ear.

It was quite up tempo and had a very dark and aggressive sound to it. 

It would be much appreciated if someone could point me in the direction of some pieces of a similar nature.

Please forgive my ignorance. 

Classical is a genre of music I never thought I would like. 

Being of an electronic persuasion.

Many thanks, 

Brainabrader.


----------



## Brainabrader (Jun 9, 2006)

Cheers for the help. 

Take it since the only instrument I can play is a laptop, nobody is really interested in helping me out.

Many thanks.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the forum,

Classical music is a wide field and you have to keep a close ear on everything. I must admit, your description is written in a way that I cannot advise anything else, because I have a different view of the music.
But maybe try the famous ones like Brahms, Dvorak, Elgar, Shostakovich and so on...

Greetings,
Daniel


----------



## Amy (Aug 3, 2006)

The dark and aggressive stuff is often the coolest! Have you heard Haydn's "Insanae et Vanae Curie"? Really funky. Also 3rd Movement of Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata, or any of Beethoven's later symphonies, really.. Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor is always a good one, or if not then why not try Berlioz's March to the Scaffold? It's all good!


----------

